# Portage River White Bass Run



## stosh (Aug 4, 2004)

I grew up near Oak Harbor and fished the white bass run in the spring. My son is back from Iraq and I thought we would take a long weekend and go up and try our luck. My memory is that the peak is generally about the second week of May, but heck, my memory doesn't work for yesterday sometimes. Can someone give me some info?


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Never been to fish the Portage to fish but I have fished the Sandusky River since I was a kid and I would imagine that the peak of the White Bass Run would be the same in both rivers or darn close...we usually drive up to Fremont the first week in May...you can slaughter them then or if the bite isn't really on you can wait a week...to tell you the truth you might want to try the Sandusky river as Oak Harbor isn't that far...they still spawn pretty thick in the Sandusky and I have read of all the White Bass spawning runs in the Lake Erie Tributaries(Portage, Sandusky and Maumee) they say that the White Bass run in the Portage is iffy from year to year...they say that there are some years that there is no spawn at all up the Portage...which is a change from when you fished it as a young man...lol...anyway...wherever you go try to make it up there on a weekday, you'll have the river, and the fish, to yourself...go up on a weekend and it's going to be crowded...hope you guys catch 'em all...my older brother just left for his third tour in Iraq....I wish they would just bring them home...anyway....hope that helps...P.S. even in a bad year in Fremont I still catch more fish than the average fishing trip...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'm from Oak Harbor. The portage run is nothing compared to the Maumee or Sandusky! You would be much better off fishing the Sandusky most of the time and maybe come to OH for a small amt of time and just for scenery and fun. The portage has a lot of fishable water and the WB are very spread out although it has its times and the possibility of catching a smallie or two I would still much rather hit up the Sandusky-Just my 2 cents


----------

